# Sirius



## swcanode (Oct 12, 2006)

Is there a way to copy or burn music from a sirius radio channel on my tv?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

swcanode said:


> Is there a way to copy or burn music from a sirius radio channel on my tv?


Can your TV rip music from other sources? Does your TV have a Sirius receiver built in or are you receiving Sirus via Dish Network?


----------



## swcanode (Oct 12, 2006)

harsh said:


> Can your TV rip music from other sources? Does your TV have a Sirius receiver built in or are you receiving Sirus via Dish Network?


I am receiving sirius via dish network .


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

swcanode said:


> I am receiving sirius via dish network .


You can "digitize" the RCA outputs using a sound card on a computer and if you're audio receiver and computer sound card are able, you may even be able to do a SPDIF input to your computer's sound card from the receiver's "coaxial digital" output.

Another option would be to hook an MP3 recorder to the RCA outputs of the Dish receiver.


----------

